# Discount Socks



## Eatonpcat (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife bought me some socks to watch football in at the local discount store (Marc's) for 50 cents a pair, I love them and they would be pefect if my foot was a size 21!


----------



## Buc White (Oct 15, 2012)

classic  I don't know if i want to comment on the legs, the socks, or the fact that you have socks to watch football in. lol.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 15, 2012)

Buc White said:


> classic I don't know if i want to comment on the legs, the socks, or the fact that you have socks to watch football in. lol.


 
Reeks of jealousy to me!


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like you need to changed your sig to "resocked!"


----------



## ironpony (Oct 16, 2012)

I have one of those discount jackets the right side is a size 44 and the left is a 50 extra long, guess thats what you get for a few bucks.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Oct 16, 2012)

Kinda like a ball cap with the front in back, and the back in front.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 16, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> Kinda like a ball cap with the front in back, and the back in front.


 

they must of made a bunch of them, seems all the kids are wearing them.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 16, 2012)

At 50c a pair, I'd wear them to work, out collecting wood, or on the beach with sandals.

Well, maybe not with sandals.........


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 16, 2012)

woodchip said:


> At 50c a pair, I'd wear them to work, out collecting wood, or *on the beach with sandals*.
> 
> Well, maybe not with sandals.........


 
ooohhhhh nooooooo Not socks and sandals!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 16, 2012)

es332 said:


> ooohhhhh nooooooo Not socks and sandals!!


 
Come on brother...You're from Cleveland, the home of Socks and Sandals!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 16, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Come on brother...You're from Cleveland, the home of Socks and Sandals!


 
Open-toed sandals to be exact..........................I believe a fashion-trend is in the making!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 16, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Come on brother...You're from Cleveland, the home of Socks and Sandals!



I dont dare. But I commute to Cleveland daily for work. Many.... repeat: MANY people I work with wear socks with sandals.

Its almost a crime.  IMO. 


Nice socks Eaton. You ever gonna fix your Sig? Just sayin...


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice sock's man , try to get a pair that will come up to your knee's.


----------



## Buc White (Oct 16, 2012)

hearth.com a place with good people, great knowledge, and excellent ball busting


----------



## Buc White (Oct 16, 2012)

50 cent socks are better than having cold feet. Lieutenant Dan said to always take care of your feet.lol


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm concerned. Either you have incredibly small feet, or those socks were made for giants based on where the heel pad is located.


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 17, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I'm concerned. Either you have incredibly small feet, or those socks were made for giants based on where the heel pad is located.


 

Hey for  50 cents you cant beat it


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 17, 2012)

Buc White said:


> 50 cent socks are better than having cold feet. Lieutenant Dan always said to always take care of your feet.lol


 
Hello. My name's Forrest, Forrest Gump!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I dont dare. But I commute to Cleveland daily for work. Many.... repeat: MANY people I work with wear socks with sandals.
> 
> Its almost a crime. IMO.
> 
> ...


 
Well Mad Dog I guess if you're not gonna wear steel toes, the next best thing is socks and sandals!


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just glad you didn't get discount underwear......there are things you can't un-see!


----------



## rottiman (Oct 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Hello. My name's Forrest, Forrest Gump!


 
and thats alls I's gots to say bout that...................................


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Come on brother...You're from Cleveland, the home of Socks and Sandals!


I hope you're not this guy............
http://www.sportsgrid.com/nfl/watch-a-browns-fan-stick-his-head-in-a-bucket-of-piss/


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd almost send you a pack of socks if you took your gams picture down.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 17, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I'd almost send you a pack of socks if you took your gams picture down.


 

I'm willing to barter my friend, but I have to say you seem to be spending a lot of time checking out my sexy legs...Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 17, 2012)

Panhandler said:


> I hope you're not this guy............
> http://www.sportsgrid.com/nfl/watch-a-browns-fan-stick-his-head-in-a-bucket-of-piss/


 

Always wondered why Mad Dog carried that bucket around... Like a magician and a deck of cards!


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I'm willing to barter my friend, but I have to say you seem to be spending a lot of time checking out my sexy legs...Not that there is anything wrong with that!


 
Like a bad wreck on the highway, had to look twice.


----------

